# open an Imac g3



## jsconiers (Oct 31, 2006)

How do you open an Imac g3 dv or non dv and get to the internals.  I found a website with instructions but there are no pictures and my IMACs look to be different.  Like to get to the drive / memory area.  Also I have one IMAC where the screen stopped working and another were there is no memory (or thats what I was told) and would like to swap parts.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 31, 2006)

It's extremely easy to get the the iMac DV memory, there's a compartment in back that you can open with a quarter or similar object. As for guides.. I know they're out there, but I can't find all them right now. Here's one for the non-dv:
http://www.macworld.com/2001/10/bc/howtoimac/

The non-dv's memory will not work with the dv's


----------

